# Exmoor Pony



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A composition of mine for string quartet performed by Leos Strings - a very dynamic performance I would say.

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/02/12/exmoor-pony-performed-by-leos-strings/


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Like the ragtime piece, this is a very nice, well-constructed piece. Bravo! Well done.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks, NoCoPilot - glad you felt it has some merit.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Owen David said:


> A composition of mine for string quartet performed by Leos Strings - a very dynamic performance I would say.
> 
> https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/02/12/exmoor-pony-performed-by-leos-strings/


Quite nice. Beautiful recording and a very wonderful bunch of players.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

I find it amazing how quickly and well professional players can learn a piece! They probably had less than 30 mins' rehearsal time.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Owen David said:


> I find it amazing how quickly and well professional players can learn a piece! They probably had less than 30 mins' rehearsal time.


It does depend on the piece I imagine.

I sight read music quite well, if the music is fairly tonal, and not overly complex. Of course, most of the music I play is either pre-20th Century Classical, or choir accompaniment, or music from musical theatre and operetta. All fairly predictable. When the music being read has unpredictable things, it becomes much more of a challenge to sight read. If it's a little challenging, going over particular passages that are troublesome is often all that's needed.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

pianozach said:


> It does depend on the piece I imagine.
> 
> I sight read music quite well, if the music is fairly tonal, and not overly complex. Of course, most of the music I play is either pre-20th Century Classical, or choir accompaniment, or music from musical theatre and operetta. All fairly predictable. When the music being read has unpredictable things, it becomes much more of a challenge to sight read. If it's a little challenging, going over particular passages that are troublesome is often all that's needed.


Yes, you're no doubt right there but I was still very impressed by Leos Strings' professionalism.


----------

